# Forget about activating your iPhone 1.0 on Rogers/fido



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Apparently word has gone to stores by official edict: Rogers and fido employees/stores may not activate first generation iPhones on their networks--or else they will instantly be fired.

They aren't even allowed to use their own iPhone 1.0 in the store. Same result.



Rogers corporate store employee said:


> i just got told that im not aloud to use my iphone at work, its grounds for termination.
> i am not aloud to activate one, its grounds for termination.
> if someone comes in to my work and showes it, i must tell them to leave.
> seriously,
> ...





Rogers corporate store employee said:


> as in, if someone takes it out of their pocket, i MUST tell them to leave.
> freind, potential customer, anyone.





other person said:


> I was just talking to a friend who is a rep at a Rogers authorized dealership (which I use to work for) and they got an email from the president of the dealership saying that if they touch or activate a non Rogers iPhone they will be fired on the spot


By the way, nothing stops you from continuing to use, or beginning to use, an unlocked iPhone 1.0 on Rogers/fido. You just won't automatically get the iPhone data plan, whatever that is.


----------



## cowasaki (Feb 13, 2008)

Ouch...I'm not a lawyer, and don't really know the details, but I kinda hope that Rogers gets smacked with a class action lawsuit. 

Unfortunately the cost of lawyers will stop this from happening.

Meh...


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

cowasaki said:


> Ouch...I'm not a lawyer, and don't really know the details, but I kinda hope that Rogers gets smacked with a class action lawsuit.
> 
> Unfortunately the cost of lawyers will stop this from happening.
> 
> Meh...


What would people be suing for exactly? I agree with part of what you said, in any case: you aren't a lawyer and don't really know the details.


----------



## cowasaki (Feb 13, 2008)

ugh...I have only been here for a while and was just waiting for you to jump all over that comment of mine.

It wasn't meant to be taken literally per se, but I'm sure that the skillful lawyers out there could find something along the lines of wrongful termination.

Discrimination
Retaliation
Breach of Good Faith and Fair Dealing
Constructive Discharge
Employee Rights
Whistleblower
etc.

I understand that some of these do not relate and I have no interest in further justifying my previous off the cuff comment.

Please feel free to correct my grammar, spelling and explaining how these do not suit a clam for wrongful termination.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

cowasaki said:


> ugh...I have only been here for a while and was just waiting for you to jump all over that comment of mine.
> 
> It wasn't meant to be taken literally per se, but I'm sure that the skillful lawyers out there could find something along the lines of wrongful termination.
> 
> ...


WOW 

What are you...some sort of a martyr, offering yourself to HowEver?:lmao:


----------



## nice&easy mac&cheesey (Apr 10, 2008)

cowasaki said:


> Discrimination
> Retaliation
> Breach of Good Faith and Fair Dealing
> Constructive Discharge
> ...


I wish your keyboard was guilty of "constructive discharge" before or during your posting this comment.

Tough to put much stock into a guy's argument who follows it up by saying "I understand that some of these do not relate". :clap: 

LOL.


----------



## iandesign (Jul 17, 2004)

*Better not be true...*

I've had a bad feeling about this for a while now but it just doesn't make sense to me. I know Rogers doesn't usually make much sense but this is just plain crazy. I can't imagine why you'd turn away old iPhones that will simply need voice/data plans. Why would they want to "sell" them newer iPhones when they'll actually have to eat $200 on every one? It makes far more sense to actually give a _lower_ rate to the existing iPhones because they cost Rogers nothing upfront.

Am I missing something?


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

iandesign said:


> I've had a bad feeling about this for a while now but it just doesn't make sense to me. I know Rogers doesn't usually make much sense but this is just plain crazy. I can't imagine why you'd turn away old iPhones that will simply need voice/data plans. Why would they want to "sell" them newer iPhones when they'll actually have to eat $200 on every one? It makes far more sense to actually give a _lower_ rate to the existing iPhones because they cost Rogers nothing upfront.
> 
> Am I missing something?


Yes, you are missing the fact that Apple will not be getting their $399/$499 per iPhone. 

1.0 iPhones in Canada do not officially exist.


----------



## atFault (Jul 29, 2004)

iandesign said:


> Am I missing something?


Yes. Rogers mandate is greed, not logic and the initial greed is so patent that it overshadows the logic you just presented to get them even more money.


----------



## iandesign (Jul 17, 2004)

*Still doesn't make sense...*

So if I moved to the UK and wanted to start a plan there I'd be denied also? 

Apple has their money from the first one already. Anyway, I'm not that bitter, I just don't believe it yet. If not allowed to get a plan for my 2G I can either a) keep using it anyway with my current plan which is $50/month or b) switch to a PAYG and get even more services for only $30/month or finally c) sell mine to my wife (she'll do PAYG) for the cost of a 3G and do a proper plan for myself.

I don't really mind any of these, however, I'm guessing a 3G plan will be about $75 or more a month. Both options a and b will be lost profits for Rogers. Just don't get it.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

kps said:


> WOW
> 
> What are you...some sort of a martyr, offering yourself to HowEver?:lmao:


Thanks, that line might be my new signature...


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I am surprised Roger´s even put that as their reason. They should just advise their employees and their managers informally. When they do fire them for some stupid made up reason. Way more convenient.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

What if you don't want a data plan at all? I guess an unlocked iPhone 1.0 is the only way to go. I want a new iPhone, but I don't want to use the data portions except on WiFi - why can't I just buy the phone and use it?

(Well, maybe I can, we won't know until July 11th)


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

adagio said:


> Yes, you are missing the fact that Apple will not be getting their $399/$499 per iPhone.
> 
> 1.0 iPhones in Canada do not officially exist.


Apple already got the money when you bought an iPhone EDGE so I don't see that reasoning.


----------



## adagio (Aug 23, 2002)

CaptainCode said:


> Apple already got the money when you bought an iPhone EDGE so I don't see that reasoning.


Apple got their money for the phone but they didn't get their kickback from AT&T, therefore, they lost revenue on those phones that were hacked.

As much as I'm not very fond of Robbers, I wouldn't be too quick to lay the blame entirely at Roger's feet. None of us know the deal between Apple and Rogers. If you think about it, it makes sense from Roger's POV to activate the Gen 1.0 phones under the new plan. (tons of revenue)

I had a strong feeling things would go this way and for that reason I didn't rush out and get an iPhone. I even cautioned members here not to do so unless they were rich and could blow money away.


----------



## Details (Mar 28, 2008)

The reasoning is quite simple...

If you look at AT&T's rates (which I'll use as an example, since we don't have Rogers rates yet), it goes like this:

iPhone 1.0 was sold for $399 (I think that's the right number)
their monthly plan was $60.

iPhone 2.0 will be sold for $199 ($200 less than the old phone)
their new monthly plans will be $70

Over the course of the 2 year contract, they will make $240 more than with their old contracts.

Therefore, they are actually making $40 more over the course of the contract with the new phone, than they did with the old phone.

So Rogers would be losing money, by giving data plans to people with the old phones. If you want the data plan, you buy the new phone.

Simple.


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

True but Apple is also not getting any money from the carriers for the 3G phone either so if they're willing to do that then who really knows. I guess we'll find out soon enough. If this does happen I suspect that Rogers might give in eventually because there will be a huge backlash from existing customers.


----------



## misty (Oct 31, 2007)

Keep an eye on Parliament Hill this week and next. It might soon be illegal to "unlock" a cell phone in Canada... 
Interesting timing no?
mi


----------



## Details (Mar 28, 2008)

They'll be introducing that new bill in Ottawa, but I highly doubt it will get anywhere. First off, the Summer break is here, so nobody will vote on it before Fall, and secondly, the Conservatives will never pass the bill with a minority government.

IMO, it sounds like it's just a way for the Conservatives to appease the recording industry, for the time being. Whatever the final bill looks like when it is passed, will be a lot less than what the original is.

They will always introduce a bill that has a lot more in it, so that the final bill will be what they're really looking to pass.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

We need an MP to introduce some sort of cell phone users "bill of rights" legislation.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Details said:


> They'll be introducing that new bill in Ottawa, but I highly doubt it will get anywhere. First off, the Summer break is here, so nobody will vote on it before Fall, and secondly, the Conservatives will never pass the bill with a minority government.


If the bill isn't voted on now, and that's 3 votes and Senate approval also, it dies.

The process would have to start again in a new Fall session.


----------



## jeepguy (Apr 4, 2008)

Ottawaman said:


> We need an MP to introduce some sort of cell phone users "bill of rights" legislation.


here you go



> McGuinty, the MP for Ottawa South and brother of Ontario Premier Dalton McGuinty, introduced bill C-555 in the House on Monday. He is the second MP in a week to introduce legislation that seeks additional regulatory oversight of telecommunications companies. Charlie Angus, the NDP MP for Timmins and James Bay in Ontario, last week introduced his "net neutrality" private member's bill that seeks to limit how much control service providers have over internet traffic.
> 
> McGuinty's bill, also called the Telecommunications Clarity and Fairness Act, proposes the conditions of holding cellphone spectrum licences be changed "to include a prohibition against the levying of any additional fee or charge that is not part of the subscriber’s monthly fee or monthly plan rate." Cellphone providers would also be required to make available with each service contract a fact sheet that discloses every service being provided and any associated costs.





> The bill would also make it illegal for providers to *lock cellphones* such that they do not work on other carriers' networks, and would begin an assessment of the effectiveness of the Commissioner for Complaints for Telecommunications Services, the industry-run complaints body set up last year.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

I hope it passes.

Petition - C-555 Get Connected Fairly Act


Bill C-555 “Get Connected Fairly Act”, Good News For Canadian Cell Phone Owners


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

HowEver said:


> What would people be suing for exactly? I agree with part of what you said, in any case: you aren't a lawyer and don't really know the details.


With that type of language that was used in the quote you do not have to know the details.

I guess you could compare it to Ford telling its employees to drive only Fords or they will be fired on the spot. You can not do that. And if I found that out to be true I might consider not doing business with Rogers. All it takes is for it to happen to on person and they report it to the media, Rogers would change its tone. Just like the bad media Tim Hortons has had as of late.


----------



## iandesign (Jul 17, 2004)

*Still doesn't make sense...*



Details said:


> The reasoning is quite simple...
> 
> they are actually making $40 more over the course of the contract with the new phone, than they did with the old phone.
> 
> ...


You're right, it is simple. Like I said before, if they don't provide me (or anyone else) with a proper voice/data plan then I'll simply keep using my 2G hacked phone and use PAYG. It'll be $30/month instead of $75-$100. What's worse, losing $40 over 2 or 3 years or losing $40+ per month.

Actually, don't want to get too deep into this but I don't even think they're losing that $40 over 2 years because they aren't subsidizing my phone in the first place. As we've all said, too early to tell who's right.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Joker Eh said:


> With that type of language that was used in the quote you do not have to know the details.
> 
> I guess you could compare it to Ford telling its employees to drive only Fords or they will be fired on the spot. You can not do that. And if I found that out to be true I might consider not doing business with Rogers. All it takes is for it to happen to on person and they report it to the media, Rogers would change its tone. Just like the bad media Tim Hortons has had as of late.


If you think that the public at large will rescue some cell phone salesperson the way they would that Tim Hortons employee, you deeply misunderstand people's feelings about cell phone services. You know those commercials about insurance on now, where insurance employees get fed to the lions? That's more how people feel. Perhaps a few rungs below insurance, and a hair above or below car dealers.


----------



## K_OS (Dec 13, 2002)

screw Rogers if they won't activate a 1g iPhone there are ways to get them to work well with Rogers/Fido anyways there just doing this because of the greed that's is Rogers. My brother got his 1g iPhone roughly 2 months after they were released and has been using it on Fido ever since.

Laterz


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Umm, of course you can get 1.0 phones to work on Rogers/fido. The idea here is that Rogers' customer service/stores won't "activate" them for you, that is, set them up for use on your current or new Rogers' account. As before, you'll have to do that yourself.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

CaptainCode said:


> True but Apple is also not getting any money from the carriers for the 3G phone either so if they're willing to do that then who really knows. I guess we'll find out soon enough. If this does happen I suspect that Rogers might give in eventually because there will be a huge backlash from existing customers.


Incorrect.

Apple are getting a subsidy. 199 & 299 are the public facing "subsidized" prices. Apple is getting paid by Rogers so that Rogers can entice buyers with lower priced phones. Apple originally did not want to devalue their product by subsidizing it like all the other crappy phones we see.

So while it may not be the 10 dollars per month on an activated contract, it is a lump sum up front.


----------



## CaptainCode (Jun 4, 2006)

jawknee said:


> Incorrect.
> 
> Apple are getting a subsidy. 199 & 299 are the public facing "subsidized" prices. Apple is getting paid by Rogers so that Rogers can entice buyers with lower priced phones. Apple originally did not want to devalue their product by subsidizing it like all the other crappy phones we see.
> 
> So while it may not be the 10 dollars per month on an activated contract, it is a lump sum up front.


That's not what I'm talking about. I'm talking about they are not getting monthly payments from AT&T which is part of the subscriber cost. Previously it was reported Apple got some money from AT&T on top of the cost of the hardware. Now they will only be getting what they charge for the hardware and nothing more.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Okay, but that isn't what "subsidy" means. The consumer is getting a "subsidy." Rogers may be paying much more than $199/$299 and selling for that price.

But correct that Apple won't be getting a slice of the monthly fee, by all accounts.



jawknee said:


> Incorrect.
> 
> Apple are getting a subsidy. 199 & 299 are the public facing "subsidized" prices. Apple is getting paid by Rogers so that Rogers can entice buyers with lower priced phones. Apple originally did not want to devalue their product by subsidizing it like all the other crappy phones we see.
> 
> So while it may not be the 10 dollars per month on an activated contract, it is a lump sum up front.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

CaptainCode said:


> That's not what I'm talking about. I'm talking about they are not getting monthly payments from AT&T which is part of the subscriber cost. Previously it was reported Apple got some money from AT&T on top of the cost of the hardware. Now they will only be getting what they charge for the hardware and nothing more.


yes, but the reported kickback they were receiving was $10/month per phone, which would be 360 bucks on a standard 36month contract on Rogers. so it's basically the same thing, except it benefits the consumer more. Except for in an AT&T customer's case when they have to pay an extra $10 per month for the 3g data plan. 

"nothing more", is kind of irrelevant as in 3 years apple will have an even better iPhone which we'll want and they will make it back when we buy the newest latest greatest subsidized phone then. 

I guess what I'm saying is that the only person this doesnt help is Rogers, who will make it help themselves when they price out our new iPhone plans... hehe. ohh roger$... 

i just hope there will be a true data add-on that iPhone iteration 1 people can tack onto their plans, cos iPhone2 isn't looking that much better given the only true upgrades are 3g, gps and battery life.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

HowEver said:


> Okay, but that isn't what "subsidy" means. The consumer is getting a "subsidy." Rogers may be paying much more than $199/$299 and selling for that price.
> 
> But correct that Apple won't be getting a slice of the monthly fee, by all accounts.


yes. exactly. but they will be getting the equivalent of the monthly fee, paid up front by Rogers, which is actually better for them in the long run, given their tendency to update products so frequently.

oh hi.


----------



## use_stupid_name (Jun 19, 2008)

Joker Eh said:


> With that type of language that was used in the quote you do not have to know the details.
> 
> I guess you could compare it to Ford telling its employees to drive only Fords or they will be fired on the spot. You can not do that. And if I found that out to be true I might consider not doing business with Rogers. All it takes is for it to happen to on person and they report it to the media, Rogers would change its tone. Just like the bad media Tim Hortons has had as of late.


Ford/GM/Chrysler employees won't be fired, but they aren't allowed to park in the closer parking spaces at their plants without being ticketed. At the Brampton Assembly plant you get a $25 ticket for it. Kinda funny, no?


----------



## khaines44 (Jun 11, 2008)

i just bought an iphone off of ebay, and I searched rogers sim card in ebay. up came a rogers sim card, with 53$ airtime, and the guy activates it for you. therefore you dont have to go through rogers at all. the sim card will arrive at my door, with all my info programmed in and ready to plug into my phone. i just have to continue to top off my minutes, and I will never have to go to a rogers dealer. I have no use for a data plan, wifi is good enough for me. just hope to god my phone arrives here without a 80$ hidden charge from UPS.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

khaines44 said:


> i just bought an iphone off of ebay, and I searched rogers sim card in ebay. up came a rogers sim card, with 53$ airtime, and the guy activates it for you. therefore you dont have to go through rogers at all. the sim card will arrive at my door, with all my info programmed in and ready to plug into my phone. i just have to continue to top off my minutes, and I will never have to go to a rogers dealer. I have no use for a data plan, wifi is good enough for me. just hope to god my phone arrives here without a 80$ hidden charge from UPS.


UPS? Wow. Pray that the brokerage/customs/duty/taxes only amount to $80.

How much did your SIM+$53 cost you? Locally SIM cards go for $10-$15 or so, and Rogers has a promotion on whereby you activate a new paygo account and they credit you with $50 airtime. Too late for you but it might help someone else.


----------



## Kosh (May 27, 2002)

kps said:


> WOW
> 
> What are you...some sort of a martyr, offering yourself to HowEver?:lmao:


Well we are doing human sacrifices to HowEver at the local Volcano.
beejacon A volunteer is always welcome. We don't have to do so much work catching and tying up the proposed sacrifice.


----------



## garf1108 (May 30, 2006)

Hi

Hope that this isn't a silly question.
Will Rogers be able to recognize the type of phone by the IMEI number?

Thanks


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

garf1108 said:


> Hi
> 
> Hope that this isn't a silly question.
> Will Rogers be able to recognize the type of phone by the IMEI number?
> ...


That's an excellent question, but this thread should be updated as follows:

Rogers does recognize devices by IMEI (as in non-Rogers, or Rogers devices).

But Rogers' new data plans announced yesterday *are* applicable to generation 1 iPhones. You can't activate them for the new alleged $30/$45 unlimited plans but you can get plans like the $30/300MB or $60/1GB or the flex plans.


----------



## croatsensation (Jul 14, 2007)

do you think we can get the visual voice mail as well?


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

that i doubt. 
unactivated you will still be using an unlocked iPhone. Unlocked iPhones don't get visual voicemail


----------



## croatsensation (Jul 14, 2007)

Why, my phone has the technology and if i call rogers and want the visual voicemail why would they not give me that option. Data plan i can understand to some degree, although this is not verfied as a rogers agent told me i can get the iphone plan with my unlocked.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

croatsensation said:


> Why, my phone has the technology and if i call rogers and want the visual voicemail why would they not give me that option. Data plan i can understand to some degree, although this is not verfied as a rogers agent told me i can get the iphone plan with my unlocked.


Like I said. "that" I doubt.
Visual Voicemail is a proprietary service to the iPhone. According to another rumour, Rogers employees have been warned that they will be fired if they activate a 1.0 iPhone. Being a proprietary service to iPhone, the phone will *most likely* need to be activated to enable such features...

No need to argue with me about it. Just wait and see what happens on the 11th.


----------



## use_stupid_name (Jun 19, 2008)

> ...Rogers employees have been warned that they will be fired if they activate a 1.0 iPhone...


Just to let every one know, as far as the 2 Rogers stores near me are concerned, 
this is a complete fabrication. Heck, one of my friends at the one store owns, an was using his iphone in the store (leaving for break), on the Rogers network. When I asked them about this rumour they all laughed and thought it was one of the funniest rumours they'd heard in a long time.

So, no worries. Rogers isn't firing anyone willy nilly (at least not over the iphone) and they'll activate your iphone 1.0... after you buy the sim card of course.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

use_stupid_name said:


> Just to let every one know, as far as the 2 Rogers stores near me are concerned,
> this is a complete fabrication. Heck, one of my friends at the one store owns, an was using his iphone in the store (leaving for break), on the Rogers network. When I asked them about this rumour they all laughed and thought it was one of the funniest rumours they'd heard in a long time.
> 
> So, no worries. Rogers isn't firing anyone willy nilly (at least not over the iphone) and they'll activate your iphone 1.0... after you buy the sim card of course.


As I said, it was a rumour.

As for your rumour, I guess we'll see come July 11. (and hope we'll be able to activate our old skool iPhones cos I dont need 3g or gps)


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Just to follow up: apparently only the $7 unlimited plans on Rogers care what your IMEI is.

The new $30-$100 plans don't care, and you can use them on any phone.

Again, these are not the iPhone 3G plans; those have not been announced yet officially.



garf1108 said:


> Hi
> 
> Hope that this isn't a silly question.
> Will Rogers be able to recognize the type of phone by the IMEI number?
> ...


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

*er ok...*

My buddy bought an iPhone off ebay. Took his sim card out of his razor, put it in the phone and it worked...

what am I missing here?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

dibenga said:


> My buddy bought an iPhone off ebay. Took his sim card out of his razor, put it in the phone and it worked...
> 
> what am I missing here?


What "activate" means.

Plus that it's been established that the iPhones can also be used on Rogers' new data plans, which didn't exist when this thread was created.


----------



## dibenga (Oct 30, 2001)

HowEver said:


> What "activate" means.
> 
> Plus that it's been established that the iPhones can also be used on Rogers' new data plans, which didn't exist when this thread was created.


What 'YOU' means?

Other than extended functionality (like visual voicemail, a nice to have but i've lived without it up till now) why does it matter if Rogers knows what phone you are using?


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

dibenga said:


> What 'YOU' means?
> 
> Other than extended functionality (like visual voicemail, a nice to have but i've lived without it up till now) why does it matter if Rogers knows what phone you are using?


Millions of people are using unlocked UNACTIVATED iPhones. This is what you're saying. Yes, this is true.

The speculation, is that you will not be able to use a proper iPhone plan on Rogers or Fido without having your iPhone ACTIVATED. It is also speculated that you will not be able to purchase an iPhone 3G without signing up for the data plan.


----------



## fyrefly (Apr 16, 2005)

Just a note, I called FIDO today, told them I had a 2G iPhone and I wanted in on the $30/300mb Data plan - they said my phone was "not compatible". I'll call tomorrow and just tell them I have an unlocked Treo or something. They'll probably let me have the damn plan.


----------



## darrenlovesmac (Apr 29, 2008)

adagio said:


> Yes, you are missing the fact that Apple will not be getting their $399/$499 per iPhone. .


If someone has a first generation iPhone in use on the Rogers/Fido service, the phone had to come from somewhere. I am willing to bet the vast majority o individuals got their phones from an Apple Store, hence, apply already got their pound of flesh out of you for the phone purchase. What is missing is whatever the deal was on how much of a cut Apple got of the revenue generated by an iPhone user.

Darren


----------



## darrenlovesmac (Apr 29, 2008)

Adrian. said:


> I am surprised Roger´s even put that as their reason. They should just advise their employees and their managers informally. When they do fire them for some stupid made up reason. Way more convenient.


Rogers is a stupid company, at least on the front line level. When I returned to Canada, I wanted my iPhone and I wanted a package. I was sold a bunch of crap on the promise that this "should do what I need it to do" (in regards to data downloads and the like). The plan I was sold was the Vision plan since it has either no cap on amount of data downloaded or something like that. 

Anyway, to make a short story longer, after reading this board I came to realize that I was too scared about some sort of huge data bill, so I returned to the Rogers store I purchased the phone from. This was after a very fruitful conversation with the online customer service individuals who were both intelligent and helpful without the least bit of animosity. I was actually told by the online representative that the fellow who sold me the plan outright lied. I was told to go see the manager.

So in I trudge to the manager, who proceeds to tell me that the person to talk to is the sales representative. When I asked if she was indeed the manager, thus she was his direct supervisor and boss, she affirmed she was. This raised the question, why talk to the dude who sold me the phone. If you are firm that I can do NOTHING, then talking to him will serve no purpose. His supervisor has shutdown any attempt to make a customer happy with this attitude. 

When I told her that the first generation iPhone is illegal equipment on the Rogers service, why did the sales person even sell me any plan whatsoever? She told me because that is what the customer wanted, at which point I told her I was not willing to attempt the data utilization on a phone that is not supported. I do not have the money to float a huge bill such as that. 

She responded "have you tried", thus implying that perhaps the plan would work and I would NOT be charged a great deal for the data. Now, with my trust for large corporations in general not the best, my trust for whatever a Rogers store employee tells me is even worse. I told her I was not willing to take that chance without a written guarantee that if I incurred HUGE data bills, I would be taken care of accordingly. She said she could not do that buy suggested how could I know the plan would not work without trying. I then explained I figured I could survive getting hit by a city bus, but was unwilling to try that, so why would I be willing to try that? 

When I told her what her subordinate should have done is ask me to leave the store as I had an illegal phone, which has been made widley known that this device does not meet whatever standard Rogers makes up at any given day. The store manager agreed that yes, the man should not have sold me the plan, but as the customer, I wanted the plan, thus the sale of the plan. 

By this time I was getting pretty steamed at her circular logic, if I may give her credit for anything like logic in the first place. I finally walked out of the store as she continued to play the wounded, yet helpful, store manager who cannot even manage her employees, which should include a directive to, at the very least, tell a customer "if you want this package to use on your iPhone, I make no promise you will NOT be hit with massive data costs. This phone is not made for the network and uses non-Rogers browsers and such, thus this phone meets exactly none of the current standards" or some variant thereof. Instead I got a promise it would work, which as I see it is a lie, or at the very least a misleading statement which could cost me hundreds of dollars if I activate EDGE on my phone, which I do not have activated. 

Moral of the story, do not shop at the Rogers store in Kelowna on Ellis and Harvey street. The manager is a clueless ditz and her employee's are not much better. After all, we are all a reflection of the leaders we choose of follow. Meanwhile, the online folks, they have been nothing but pleasant to deal with from day one. I would much rather deal with the online individuals when setting up plans and such, then do it in the store where I am dealing with a commission driven whore. 

Bottom line, the iPhone version one, does not exist LEGALLY in Canada; therefore anyone using one is doing so at his/her own risk. That notwithstanding, if Rogers or Fido know the reason you are choosing the data plans and the like, they should ask you to leave the store as you are asking for something that is impossible. Instead they make all sorts of promises and so on, just to ensure a sale. Something about this stinks all around.

Darren


----------



## darrenlovesmac (Apr 29, 2008)

misty said:


> Keep an eye on Parliament Hill this week and next. It might soon be illegal to "unlock" a cell phone in Canada...
> Interesting timing no?
> mi


Who says big business in this country plays fair and with the same rules as the mom and pop stores and such. I see no reason why a LEGALLY unlocked phone, not a hacked phone, would be a problem worthy of being arrested. I mean hell, did I just steal a purse from an old woman? Come on people, get on with things that mean something to Canadians, such as high gas taxes!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Darren, like many businesses, Rogers authorizes dealers but they are independent companies. You should report your experience to the corporate level.

That said, there was a time when what you tried would have worked. But you should have been told that the $7 unlimited plan, if that's what you obtained, was IMEI specific and wouldn't work on your phone. Now Rogers has $30-$100 data plans that work on *any* phone that works on Rogers, including the first generation iPhone.

There is no such thing as an "illegal" phone on Rogers. Telus and Bell don't authorize foreign handsets, but on Rogers you can use any GSM phone that works on 850/1900 Mhz and is either Rogers-branded or unlocked. You may not get all the services you want, but the phones work; it's the nature of GSM.

It does seem like you were lied to by the store sales clerk, but it is possible that at the time the data plan worked for your iPhone, even if a month or so later that wasn't the case. When did you sign up?

Do you really believe that every phone rep for Rogers is an angel now, and every store dealer a thieving idiot, based on this small sample? Phone reps have targets to reach as well. And commission doesn't drive every store rep.


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

*added 6gb plan successfully to iPhone 1.0*

I just successfully added the $30 6gb plan to my corporate voice plan. I wasn't eligible to upgrade to 3g phone because my next upgrade is next may. The guy tried to put it through anyhow, but we discovered that my plan is so old that i would need to change voice plans in order to get the phone. I said screw it, I'll keep the original and take the plan, and upgrade next may. woot.

also made him put a note on the account in case they should decide to charge me for data incurred, then I can remove the plan and charges without penalty.


----------



## G-Mo (Sep 26, 2007)

HowEver said:


> Apparently word has gone to stores by official edict: Rogers and fido employees/stores may not activate first generation iPhones on their networks--or else they will instantly be fired.
> 
> *They aren't even allowed to use their own iPhone 1.0 in the store. Same result.*


For what it's worth, at the Fido kiosk in Hillcrest yesterday three of the 5 or 6 staff members working were using 1.0 iPhones, including the manager!?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

G-Mo said:


> For what it's worth, at the Fido kiosk in Hillcrest yesterday three of the 5 or 6 staff members working were using 1.0 iPhones, including the manager!?


For what it's worth, that was the story at the time...


----------



## ryanmaccdn (Jul 12, 2008)

*I just*

Just called and got the 6G/30.00 data plan for my G1 Iphone..... whhooo.

Just to confirm that Edge Data qualifies under the said above plan?

I would think so since if you have the 3G iphone and dont have 3 G service it just goes into edge service?

thanks!








jawknee said:


> I just successfully added the $30 6gb plan to my corporate voice plan. I wasn't eligible to upgrade to 3g phone because my next upgrade is next may. The guy tried to put it through anyhow, but we discovered that my plan is so old that i would need to change voice plans in order to get the phone. I said screw it, I'll keep the original and take the plan, and upgrade next may. woot.
> 
> also made him put a note on the account in case they should decide to charge me for data incurred, then I can remove the plan and charges without penalty.


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

You really should ask questions like that *before* you enter into a $30 per month 36 month legally binding contract with a $100 early cancellation penalty.

And, yes.

Network data is network data, regardless of the way you access it.




ryanmaccdn said:


> Just called and got the 6G/30.00 data plan for my G1 Iphone..... whhooo.
> 
> Just to confirm that Edge Data qualifies under the said above plan?
> 
> ...


----------

